# Boston Gear Shunt DC motor 1/4 HP specs and uses



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

I have a Boston Gear DC motor that has never been used and I'm considering using it for an electric lawnmower or an auxiliary motor for an electric tractor. It's the same as this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Boston-Gear-DC-Electric-Motor-1-4HP-90-100-50V-/310227508009

The nameplate specs are:

```
Model V92500-B
Spec: 34-1876-1482
Frame: 56C
HP: 0.25 SF: 1.0
Volts: 90A/100/50F
Amps: 3.0A/0.3/0.6F
RPM: 1750
Duty: Cont
```
I could not find any specification sheet or curves anywhere, and it seems that Boston Gear does not even make DC motors, and the part number produces no results on their website http://www.bostongear.com/products/electric/dcmot.html. 

Actually, they do have a catalog that lists DC motors, but it seems impossible to find on their website:
https://www.bostongear.com/litportal/pdfs/P-1525-BG_pg83-91.pdf

It seems like quite a large motor for only 1/4 HP and I'm not sure it would be enough for a typical 18-22 inch lawnmower. Does anyone have any more information about it? Or, does anyone have any use for it? 

Thanks.

BTW, it seems identical to the following Baldor motor, which has a list price of $699 in their 10MB PDF Catalog! 
http://www.baldor.com/products/specs.asp?catalog=CD3425&product=DC+Motors&family=General+Purpose%7Cvw%5FDCMotors%5FGeneralPurpose


----------

